# Personalitatea reală



## Daniel A.

„The woman was friendly and gracious with her fans, but Delilah could tell there
was a professional façade she maintained while chatting with them. The façade
wasn’t fake, exactly—the warmth certainly felt real enough—but it wasn’t the
real woman, either. Delilah smiled slightly.
Seeing the public display would make it that much easier to know when she
had burrowed through to the private person beneath.“
Barry Eisler - A Clean Kill in Tokyo

Am o traducere execrabilă a ultimei fraze de mai sus, din care nu se înțelege nimic: 
„Văzând ce afișa în public, avea să-i fie mult mai ușor să știe când scotocise
destul de adânc pentru a-i găsi personalitatea reală de dedesubt.“

Puțin ajutor?


----------



## hersko1

Bună,

Fraza de plecare este destul de complexă.
Traducerea nu pare chiar atât de proastă, întrucât redă  exact sensul inițial.


----------



## Daniel A.

Modurile verbale sunt confuze: avea să-i fie, deci la viitor, când scotocise, la trecut, pentru a-i găsi, tot un fel de viitor apropiat?!?


----------



## Daniel A.

Mai degrabă ar fi: avea să-i fie mult mai ușor să știe cum să scotocească destul de adânc pentru a-i găsi personalitatea reală de dedesubt.
Mulțumesc, oricum. Rămân la ultima variantă.


----------



## hersko1

Daniel A. said:


> Mai degrabă ar fi: avea să-i fie mult mai ușor să știe cum să scotocească destul de adânc pentru a-i găsi personalitatea reală de dedesubt.
> Mulțumesc, oricum. Rămân la ultima variantă.


----------



## farscape

Traducerea originală nu e prea rea, dar nici nu sună foarte bine. O altă varianta ar putea fi :

"Seeing the public display would make it that much easier to know when she had burrowed through to the private person beneath.“

Știind/văzând cum se afișa/comporta în public avea să-i înlesnescă (și mai) mult să știe (-și dea seama) când a descoperit adevărata persoană (sau personalitate?) ce se ascunde dedesubt/sub fațadă.


----------

